
Crystal Ball: Shingy, AOL’s Digital Prophet - byoogle
http://www.newyorker.com/?p=2892669
======
viggity
I'm sure this "shingy" fellow is nice and all, but reading about him invokes a
visceral hatred in me. It probably reflects more on me than him, but I can't
stand people who are different for the sole sake of being different (read:
hipsters).

"I’m more of a caffeine-free, gluten-free, raw-food sort of guy...". Fuck me
sideways, I want to slap him across the face.

Also, ffs, if you need to say "as a metaphor", you have yourself a genuine
shitty metaphor.

~~~
mcphage
> I'm sure this "shingy" fellow is nice and all

No, I'm pretty sure he's a tool. And he's found a company desperate enough for
_anything_ that they'll pay him whatever and fly him over the world and humor
him, just in case he's got some hidden magic. And I don't think he does, but
it's not like AOL has anything else going for it right now.

------
jeffehobbs
The bubble will not be over until this guy loses his job.

And, ideally, is eaten by animals, but first things first.

